# Wyndham 2012 Presidential Reserve Units Have Disappeared



## jebloomquist (Sep 17, 2011)

I have been watching Wyndham's Presidential Reserve units at Bali Hai Villas for months waiting for the 10-month availability for July 2012 to be available. About September 9th, 2011 all Presidential Reserve units for any time during 2012 were removed from the Wyndham web site. I have not checked all resorts, but this also seems to be the case at Bonnet Creek.

I called Wyndham, and the response was as if I were an idiot. It was suggested that they had never been listed out 10 months, and that it was always just 3 months. I responded that I could see some Presidential Reserve units on December 25, 2011 at Bali Hai and that this was more than 3 months from the current date. There was no coherent response from the person at Wyndham.

Has anyone else noticed this disappearance of the Wyndham Presidential Reserve units, or am I the idiot?

Jim Bloomquist


----------



## learnalot (Sep 17, 2011)

jebloomquist said:


> I have been watching Wyndham's Presidential Reserve units at Bali Hai Villas for months waiting for the 10-month availability for July 2012 to be available. About September 9th, 2011 all Presidential Reserve units for any time during 2012 were removed from the Wyndham web site. I have not checked all resorts, but this also seems to be the case at Bonnet Creek.
> 
> I called Wyndham, and the response was as if I were an idiot. It was suggested that they had never been listed out 10 months, and that it was always just 3 months. I responded that I could see some Presidential Reserve units on December 25, 2011 at Bali Hai and that this was more than 3 months from the current date. There was no coherent response from the person at Wyndham.
> 
> ...



Hi Jim,

You are not an idiot, but the PR inventory you were seeing for December was not the norm.  Normally, PR inventory is held in reserve for PR members (hence the name) until 30 days from check-in.  At that point, if there is excess, they will open it up for general booking.  Per a post someone made a couple of weeks ago, for some reason - maybe a lot of inventory, or I suspect more as a sales hook - they had opened up all the PR inventory through January of 2012 to everyone.

I did not receive any notification to that effect from Wyndham, but learned it on a post made here by another member.  The day the post was made, I had noticed that there was more PR inventory in the system when I was doing a search.  I imagine it may have booked up quickly as it turned up in people's searches.

Hope that helps clarify.

Also, just as an aside, according to your profile it looks like you own at Bali Hai so, since you said you were waiting for the 10 month mark, I just wanted to make sure you know that you can book before the 10 months using your ARP but you have to call in.


----------



## jebloomquist (Sep 17, 2011)

*Presidential Reserve units at Bali Hai*

All spring and into the summer on an almost daily basis I have been looking at the Bali Hai Villas availability. Presidential Reserve units were always shown out for 10 months at Bali Hai. 

I wanted the week of July 14, 2012. I was seeing Presidential Reserve units available in all of 2012 up through July 7th availability in early September 2011. I just needed one more week, and I could reserve the July 14th week. 

Then all of the 2012 Presidential Reserve availability showings were removed. Had I wanted the July 7th week, I could have booked a Presidential Reserve unit at Bali Hai.

Someone within Wyndham chose to remove all of the Presidential Reserve units at Bali Hai for all of 2012, but not 2011.
Maybe they should not have been shown in the first place and Wyndham realized it, and therefore they were removed. I don't know. But, I would like an answer from Wyndham about Bali Hai Villas specifically.

Jim Bloomquist


----------



## jebloomquist (Sep 17, 2011)

*Wyndham-Now You See It, Now You Don't*

Hi learnalot

Your comment that Wyndham had added Presidential Reserve units for January 2012 may lead to the answer. Wyndham is probably playing with the listing of Presidential Reserve units on some supply and demand basis, and it can change at their whim.

I have talked with Owner Services at Bali Hai, and they have said that they will get back to me. My fingernails are almost gone as I sit here waiting.

Jim


----------



## siesta (Sep 17, 2011)

jebloomquist said:


> Hi learnalot
> 
> Your comment that Wyndham had added Presidential Reserve units for January 2012 may lead to the answer. Wyndham is probably playing with the listing of Presidential Reserve units on some supply and demand basis, and it can change at their whim.
> 
> ...


you didnt address something learnalot brought up to you. Why are you waiting until 10 month mark if you own at bali hai? Did you try to call during ARP to see if you could book?


----------



## learnalot (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi Jim,

One more thing just to clarify...there are Presidential units that are not part of Presidential Reserve.  If you see "Presidential", that is just a unit designation.  If it says "Presidential Reserve", that is an ownership designation and part of the reserved inventory.


----------



## learnalot (Sep 17, 2011)

jebloomquist said:


> All spring and into the summer on an almost daily basis I have been looking at the Bali Hai Villas availability. Presidential Reserve units were always shown out for 10 months at Bali Hai.
> 
> I wanted the week of July 14, 2012. I was seeing Presidential Reserve units available in all of 2012 up through July 7th availability in early September 2011. I just needed one more week, and I could reserve the July 14th week.
> 
> ...



Jim,

I just looked at the inventory for the dates you are looking at.  There are 2 and 3 bedroom Presidential units available.  As I said in another post, the Presidential units are the same as the Presidential Reserve units in terms of size, layout and amenities.  The only distinction is that the PR inventory is held in reserve for PR members until close to check-in.   You shouldn't have any problem booking a Presidential unit.


----------



## jebloomquist (Sep 17, 2011)

*Reason for Presidential Reserve unit*

I require a unit with air conditioning for health reasons. 

This has become very serious over the last year. If I were to have an attach and not have air conditioning available, it could be deadly. 

The only units at Bali Hai Villas that have air conditioning are the Presidential Reserve units. The Presidential units do not have air conditioning.

If I only required a Presidential unit, I already own two of them at Bali Hai. It is the air conditioning in the Presidential Reserve units that I now need, or I can not go to Bali Hai.

Jim


----------



## learnalot (Sep 17, 2011)

jebloomquist said:


> I require a unit with air conditioning for health reasons.
> 
> This has become very serious over the last year. If I were to have an attach and not have air conditioning available, it could be deadly.
> 
> ...



Hi Jim,

That makes sense.  I just wanted to make sure you knew there were Presidential units in addition to the Presidential Reserve units  Just to make sure you know, the air conditioning in the Presidential Reserve units is only in one of the bedrooms, not throughout the whole unit.


----------



## jebloomquist (Sep 17, 2011)

*Bedroom is fine*

Thanks for your concern.

Having air conditioning in the bedroom is enough. Maybe I won't need it at all. But when severe asthma hits, any air conditioning helps. Sleep is also important, so in the bedroom is just where I need it.

Jim


----------



## learnalot (Sep 17, 2011)

jebloomquist said:


> Thanks for your concern.
> 
> Having air conditioning in the bedroom is enough. Maybe I won't need it at all. But when severe asthma hits, any air conditioning helps. Sleep is also important, so in the bedroom is just where I need it.
> 
> Jim



Jim,

There is quite a bit of PR inventory there.  I think you will have a good chance of getting the upgrade if you keep checking back at 60 to 30 days out.  Maybe as a backup you could look into either renting an AC unit on the island or purchasing a small one at costco or somewhere on the island.  If you had to buy one, you could either make a tax deductible donation to a charity or, perhaps if you would go to bali hai often the staff might be able to make some arrangements and store it for you to use when you are there.  Then you wouldn't need to worry.


----------



## persia (Dec 14, 2011)

Just out of curiosity are there other places where the presidential reserve stock is different to the presidential?


----------



## learnalot (Dec 14, 2011)

persia said:


> Just out of curiosity are there other places where the presidential reserve stock is different to the presidential?



Top of my head: Bali Hai, Bonnet Creek, Canterbury, Great Smokies Lodge, King Cotton Villas, Emerald Grande, I think, couple more I am not thinking of.  In the directory, any resort that indictes "yes" to the question "Presidential Reserve Inventory Available?"


----------

